# Lockanrufe von woher?



## User Nr 2528 (27 Januar 2006)

jetzt klingelt schon zum 4. Mal das Mobiltelefon. Alle Anrufe innerhalb weniger als 20 Minuten. Es klingelt immer nur 1 Mal. Im Display erscheint die Nummer +48694088499. Was kann das sein? Lockanrufe. Aber woher?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2006)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Display erscheint die Nummer +48694088499. Was kann das sein? Lockanrufe. Aber woher?


Polen = 0048
http://www.auslandsvorwahlen.de/laender/Polen.htm

cp


----------



## User Nr 2528 (27 Januar 2006)

ist dazu genaueres schon bekannt? Gibt es Erkenntnisse zu solchen Anrufen aus Polen? Wir haben dort jedenfalls keine Bekannten, die uns anrufen könnten. Klingelt ja auch immer nur 1 Mal.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (28 Januar 2006)

inzwischen ziemlich penetrant 7 weitere Anrufe. Manche nur wenige Minuten auseinander. Haben das Händie nun ausgeschaltet. Is ja echt dreist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2006)

> Information on phone number range +48 694XXXXXX
> Number billable as 	mobile number
> Country or destination 	Poland
> City or exchange location
> Original network provider* 	Polska Telefonia Cyfrowa Sp. z .o



hilft nix... aber was man weiß, weiß man


----------

